# Calling all MN Canada goose hunters!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Maverick has been calling me all week telling me about thousands of geese around HW 10 just west of Hawley. If only we had a MN liscense, we'd be there in a heartbeat.

If you're looking for opportunities, I'd look there!

Have a good weekend.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/index.html

$78 license plus $5 MN duck stamp. No limit on number of days either.

Can fish 'eyes after you have knocked down your 2 geese each.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Saw non-stop Canadas in the air today from the south end of Stevens county to Fergus Falls. I was driving from about 1 to 2:30 PM. Every corn field seemed to have a flock working it. Didn't drive 5 miles without seeing birds. Saw a few bunches of mallards too, mostly SW of Morris. I have a MN license now and plenty of gear so if anyone wants some company to hunt MN this week, let me know.


----------

